# afectar-ne



## GNK

Hola,

tinc un dubte sobre l'us de del "*n' *" en la següent explicació del verb *afectar* en el diccionari http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/escolx.pgm :

*2 *Una cosa *n'*afecta una altra quan li provoca algun canvi. La pluja afecta els camps; el tabac afecta els pulmons.

No m'és clar què substitueix aquest "n' " en la frase, perquè no hi ha cap complement indroduït per "de". Deuria imaginar-me un i doncs, qual ? Els exemples tampoc m'ho aclareixen.

Gràcies per endevant.


També agraeixo totes les correcions del meu text.


----------



## ernest_

És una mica complicat d'entendre (fins i tot per mi, que ho dic bé).

Resulta que la frase

_Una cosa afecta una altra_.

és incompleta, perquè hi ha un adjectiu («altra») que no acompanya cap nom.
Per tant, hi ha dues opcions: o bé afegim un nom, o bé utilitzem «altra» en sentit pronominal. En el primer cas, podem dir_

Una cosa afecta una altra cosa_.

però no és habitual perquè repetim «cosa». En el segon cas, quan «altra» fa de pronom, és necessari el pronom «en». No em feu explicar per què  De fet, aquest pronom «en» sí que està relacionat amb la preposició «de», ja que és possible especificar de quina «altra cosa» estem parlant, així:
_
Una cosa n'afecta una altra, de cosa._

En aquest fil hi ha una explicació més detallada:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=73970


----------



## GNK

Gràcies per la resposta.
L'altre fil què m'has donat és molt informatiu.
Em sembla un tema bastant difícil per aprendre.


----------



## ernest_

És difícil d'entendre, sí. Suposo que el fet que no hi hagi «de» ho fa més complicat. A les Illes Balears, crec que és molt més freqüent utilitzar la preposició «de» en aquests casos. Per exemple, mentre que a Catalunya diríem

_Aquest senyor té molts diners._

a Mallorca és més habitual:

_Aquest senyor té molts *de* doblers._ (doblers = diners)

Aquest «de» és típicament balear. Si agafem la forma balear, llavors és molt més fàcil de veure d'on surt l'«en»: Però clar, a Catalunya (desconec si és igual al País Valencià), com que no hi ha cap «de», és anti-intuïtiu.


----------



## merquiades

Aquí teniu l'explicació del pronom "en" de la Gramàtica Normativa del Valencià.  És prou complet amb molts exemples. 
http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf
Vegeu les pàgines 181-182


----------



## ursu-lab

GNK said:


> Hola,
> 
> tinc un dubte sobre l'ús de del "*n' *" en la següent explicació del verb *afectar* en el diccionari http://www.grec.cat/cgibin/escolx.pgm :
> 
> *2 *Una cosa *n'*afecta una altra quan li provoca algun canvi. La pluja afecta els camps; el tabac afecta els pulmons.
> 
> No m'és clar què substitueix aquest "n' " en la frase, perquè no hi ha cap complement introduït per "de". Deuria imaginar-me'n un i doncs, quin ? Els exemples tampoc m'ho aclareixen.
> 
> Gràcies per endevant.
> 
> 
> També agraeixo totes les correccions del meu text.



Aquí no has de buscar un "de". Es tracta d'"altra" amb funció de pronom, com amb els nombres.

Vull un gelat -> en vull un
Vull dos gelats -> en vull dos
Vull un altre gelat -> en vull un altre


----------



## GNK

Hola,

una altra vegada moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda.

M'he proposat llegir les apartats respectives en gramàtiques i també espero adonar-me d'exemples en diaris i, amb el temps ...


----------



## merquiades

ursu-lab said:


> Aquí no has de buscar un "de". Es tracta d'"altra" amb funció de pronom, com amb els nombres.
> 
> Vull un gelat -> en vull un
> Vull dos gelats -> en vull dos
> Vull un altre gelat -> en vull un altre



Quina explicació tan bona! Ahora està clarìssime. Mai no havia vist "altre" com un nombre.


----------

